# is this statement Correct ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just ignore 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

how could I ever ignore a russian


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Where is the Russian bear


----------

